# software source



## grafxman (Feb 9, 2010)

Has anyone done business with these folks:

SundaySoft

I came across them when googling lightroom. They also advertise on amazon. They are offering full non-academic versions of lightroom for about half what amazon sells it for. They only sell downloads, which looks suspicious, but they claim updates will work properly. They also state the software can not be registered with the producer for phone support. They claim their prices are very low because they don't sell or ship boxed software, just downloads. What do you think?


----------



## Provo (Feb 9, 2010)

Well some companies do sell copies of their products for student/academic at a discount rate. Such companies like Microsoft does this with their office products
Adobe also does this with it's products.
Adobe - Education: Student Editions FAQ - North America

Same price on adobe student store $99 and you get it on a dvd instead of the download and the box.
https://store4.adobe.com/cfusion/st...ls_cat&store=OLS-EDU&loc=en_us&catID=STUDENTS
The software being sold at this site it's legit registered directly to you so you can get the updates from adobe.

You do not get a box,manual,cd. So for the savings your get download copy of it.
If you want the manual you most likely have to download a pdf copy of the manual from Adobe's website. But hey you can't complaint it's el cheapo.

The software is the same as retail.


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2010)

grafxman said:


> Has anyone done business with these folks:
> 
> SundaySoft
> 
> I came across them when googling lightroom. They also advertise on amazon. They are offering full non-academic versions of lightroom for about half what amazon sells it for. They only sell downloads, which looks suspicious, but they claim updates will work properly. They also state the software can not be registered with the producer for phone support. They claim their prices are very low because they don't sell or ship boxed software, just downloads. What do you think?


Big clue highlighted in RED.

If it can't be registered it's been bootlegged.

Edit.....Their web site says Lightroom is the "Full Academic" version and quotes the Student Edition price of $99 before it shows their price.

As it is, all Adobe Student Editions are exactly the same as the full retail versions.


----------



## grafxman (Feb 9, 2010)

KmH said:


> grafxman said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone done business with these folks:
> ...



What I see on their page is $69.95 for the full academic lightroom and $99.95 for the full retail version. I'm no longer a student  so I would be out the $99.95. I can't help but think Adobe, which is a big time company, would put a stop to them if they were bootlegging software. After all, when you pop up at the top of a google search, which I believe reflects paying google some bucks to get listed first, and you are advertising on amazon, you're not exactly hiding out. 

The whole situation looks somewhat questionable to me too which is why I asked if anyone here had ever had any dealings with them. I'm just not sure I "need" lightroom. I don't have photoshop and probably never will buy it. However I suspect lightroom might be more beneficial to image processing than the Corel's Paint Shop Pro x2 and Gimp which I currently use. Thanks for everyone's replies.


----------



## Provo (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't think that amazon and next tag because these two companies have links to this discount website would allow themselves to be setup for copyright infringement lawsuits for selling pirated software.

it's has to be the real deal


----------



## Meuryc (Feb 18, 2010)

grafxman said:


> However I suspect lightroom might be more beneficial to image processing than the Corel's Paint Shop Pro x2 and Gimp which I currently use.



I have used trial versions of Lightroom2, and PSPx3.  I find Lightroom2 to be superior and I have just scratched the surface of what it can do.

I am also looking at getting Lightroom2 from SundaySoft.com.  I am just waiting on clarification of their answer to my email inquiry.

			
				Meuryc said:
			
		

> Your conditions of use state " All of our softwares  can not be registered with its producer for  Phone Support."  Does this  mean I can't register with the producer at all?  Registering usually  means I get notification of patches and updates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edit:
The final answer.  No, you can not register with Adobe and are not eligible to upgrade to Lightroom3 when it is released.​


----------

